
Australian metadata retention changes explained - andrewstuart
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/metadata-retention-changes-explained-20151011-gk6m7p.html
======
andrewstuart
What could possibly go wrong?

How soon till the worlds hackers start releasing details of Australian
citizens digital activities?

It's such a relief to know that I am now safer.

------
a_bonobo
Relevant: Majority of ISPs not ready for metadata laws that come into force
today

[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-13/majority-of-isps-
not-r...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-13/majority-of-isps-not-ready-to-
start-collecting-metadata/6847370)

>but 84 per cent say they are not ready and will not be collecting metadata on
time.

>A majority of ISPs, about 61 per cent, are requesting exemptions or
variations from parts of the legislation, for example, the requirement to
encrypt retained metadata

Cool, so the data isn't going to be encrypted

------
kodablah
I may be in the minority here, but I see the law as having a positive. By
actually legislating this instead of having it occur clandestinely, the true
intentions are clear to those that otherwise might not have known (i.e. the
non-technical masses). I can only hope that the US follows Australia and
Germany in making a clear statement about this metadata collection, for better
or worse, to increase the market for client side encryption and anonymity.

~~~
x1798DE
I think that makes the unfounded assumption that they don't go any further
than the legislation would allow anyway.

